# Doberman



## c308682 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had dobies in the city before. I suppose they would do just as well to have a couple of dobies on a property outside the city - for a presence and to keep an keep on things.

What do you think?

Thank you


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy to poison dogs when no one is around, even more so in the country.
Dobers are busy dogs with high prey drive, they will get themselves into plenty of trouble either with your own livestock or the neighbors.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The best "farm dog" we ever had was a doberman.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

We need clarification in order to advise the best...
it sounded like from your post that you might be leaving the dogs out on property alone to guard - but I dont want to assume that.
If you wont be there all the time, yeah that wouldnt be the best scenario for a dobe- they are excellent homestead and family dogs, but they need their people- like most of the guard dog breeds, they were bred to work in conjunction with their owner and get into mischief without that guidance. Thats why the Livestock guardian breeds are so unusual- they guard without much human input but they do need a flock...
so pls clarify your situation alittle so we can give better advice....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Good country farm dogs.. I had them high on my list of possible dogs... Had a friend that had them for years and years on his farm... Never had problems with them and his livestock, but the ***** and opossums didn't fare well.. Also did a great job at keeping strangers away....


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

If you have had Doberman, then you know they do take some guidance, actually, a lot of guidance.  You also know they like to be with their people as much as possible.

Will you have farm animals? If so, you can't just throw them out there and expect them not to eat something.

I have a 9 month old Doberman right now. She has helped herself to a couple of chickens and harassed the goats some but is finally becoming a solid citizen, mostly because of my LGD. 

She hasn't eaten a chicken in a couple months (except the chicken I feed her that is already plucked and cut up) and is leaving the goats alone. She still barks at the horses if they get to running around but she also patrols the property and keeps predators out. 

We do need more information on what your intentions are before saying yay or nay though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Great dogs! I do have one and have worked with many over the years.

High energy
high prey drive
will protect against people, not so much for other dogs if you are the alpha

Will chase my goats if left alone with them and I am not around. Not to kill them but chase, catch and hold. Not saying they won't, any dog might if given the chance. We have an LGD also that lives with our livestock.

Poultry are fun.

NEED human interaction. Mine is with me all day. 

As with any dog, don't let them run at large. They intimidate many if seen loose in someone's yard and who knows what someone may do to them. Keep them fenced on your property and they are great dogs in city or country.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

We have had Dobies for 30 some years. The previous posters have pretty much covered all the issues, *Well done folks!!*


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I love my girl, but she is one of the most obstinate dogs I have ever known!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have had two of the most wonderful Dobes. My boy was as sweet and gentle as could be, with all of us humans as well as our ranch animals. My female and male were best friends. I always heard they should live in pairs, and I firmly believe that after watching my poor girl mourn when our male passed away. I will have Dobermans again, and when I do it will be a pair.

I would not leave any dog out alone on any piece of property...they need to be administered to daily and someone has to make sure they are not stolen or injured. I have 2 good ranch dogs that are outside all day long, but we office here and there is always someone here to watch them. I bring them in at night with my other 3 dogs.. too many predators in my area.


----------



## LonghornGardens (May 23, 2012)

Mine is a good farm dog. Does not mess with the chickens or goats. She hates new people coming around though.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Dobermans are great but need guidance. Mine is a wonderful property protector, but he will chase animals that run. They were created to be one person dogs and they suffer without their chosen human. Well bred ones follow that instinct very well. Mine welcomes any stranger that behaves normally, but he senses fear, and God help you if you touch me in front of him.


----------

